# Looking for Print Shops in Las Vegas



## Lancaster (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi,

I am looking for a print shop based out of Las Vegas. A facility that can handle regular orders of DTG printing. Order quantity can range between 50 - 500pcs per order.

Send me your email IDs or other contact information, if you are interested.

Thanks,


----------

